# Serving Direction?



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

doesnt matter, your always serving the same direction your twisting, so its just preference.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

Finishing off at the loop seems to be a lot more uniform and cleaner...no little gaps between the serving.


----------



## DJolly (Aug 14, 2011)

I agree , it doesn't matter. As long as its run in the proper direction. With some practice , I am able to make the serving just as neat serving away from the loop. Its easier for me to start there , and end the serving away from the loop for some reason . Like dwagoner said , I feel its just preference.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

dwagoner said:


> doesnt matter, your always serving the same direction your twisting, so its just preference.


I serve in the opposite direction.


----------



## jimbob02138 (May 7, 2013)

When serving to the loop do you finish it differently or the same?


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

I use a pull through loop instead of back serving.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Purka said:


> I serve in the opposite direction.


if you twist clockwise then serve counter clockwise then your serving wrong direction...but i think theres some confusion in what you posted here....cuase it doesnt work to twist one way then serve the other...


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

jimbob02138 said:


> When serving to the loop do you finish it differently or the same?


you kinda have to... i dont like the pull thru method, i like to backserve and get it really tight... i cant get pull thru as good as backserve, just like i can make ends as clean as any going from loop to center....it can be done as cleanly either way....


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

As I remember there was a couple of long threads on the subject..confusion was rampant.
For years I served with the twist until I used the moto tool. than I saw the string under the clear serving with hardly any twist in it so I now serve across the twist.
I know that Crackers uses a HTM serving machine so I checked out one of his strings and he serves in the same direction as I do. across the twist.


----------



## jimbob02138 (May 7, 2013)

Does anyone know where are have any pics of the two different ways to end the serving I thank I use the pull through but not sure.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Purka said:


> I use a pull through loop instead of back serving.





dwagoner said:


> you kinda have to... i dont like the pull thru method, i like to backserve and get it really tight... i cant get pull thru as good as backserve, just like i can make ends as clean as any going from loop to center....it can be done as cleanly either way....


I use a pull through loop too. One trick that I picked up from Hutch for getting a nice and tight finish on the pull through is to lower the poundage to around 100lbs before making the last few wraps and pulling the tag under. It closes the loop better and doesn't take much time at all.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

jimbob02138 said:


> Does anyone know where are have any pics of the two different ways to end the serving I thank I use the pull through but not sure.


We mostly all use the pull through method in this thread. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2062893


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Purka said:


> As I remember there was a couple of long threads on the subject..confusion was rampant.
> For years I served with the twist until I used the moto tool. than I saw the string under the clear serving with hardly any twist in it so I now serve across the twist.
> I know that Crackers uses a HTM serving machine so I checked out one of his strings and he serves in the same direction as I do. across the twist.


yeah thats what im saying, you dont worry about how the twists look you serve in same rotational direction that your twisting... when you said you had no twist under serving thats cause you twisted OPPOSITE direction the string was twisted. you can only serve in the same direction that you twist a string...

so you are infact serving in same direction as you twist....


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

No, I look at how the twists look... If I'm standing up one end of the string jig and the string is spiralling around to the left going away from me..I serve to the right going away from me.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Purka said:


> No, I look at how the twists look... If I'm standing up one end of the string jig and the string is spiralling around to the left going away from me..I serve to the right going away from me.


YES.....stop worrying about how the string twist look....you can ONLY serve in the same direction that you twist... theres only 2 directions possible too, clockwise or counter clockwise.....

cant believe you dont even know what direction you twist a string and what direction you serve also....you have to twist it at some time right??? so which way are you twisting your strings???? whatever direction that is then your serving jig is rotating that same direction....


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

I can see now what you are saying..just a different way of explaining it.
For me I couldn't give a stuff which way I twisted the string as long as my serving goes on the opposite direction to the spiral.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

if you serve towards the loop, in the same rotational direction as the string's twist. your end servings will climb up the transition smoother, where the loop serving ends and will make a tighter, better looking end serving in that area. if you don't serve your loops, then it really doesn't matter.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

ron w said:


> if you serve towards the loop, in the same rotational direction as the string's twist. your end servings will climb up the transition smoother, where the loop serving ends and will make a tighter, better looking end serving in that area. if you don't serve your loops, then it really doesn't matter.


Yup and as also stated above you need to use a pull through loop as apposed to a back serve or whip stitch method. This video shoes serving rotational direction and the back serving\whip stitch method.





Hutches video shows the pull through loop method.
http://s745.photobucket.com/user/Hutchnsonarchery/media/Custom%20bow%20strings%20and%20slings/100_2413_zpsda44b3ea.mp4.html


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

Tag, good info


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

ron w said:


> if you serve towards the loop, in the same rotational direction as the string's twist. your end servings will climb up the transition smoother, r.


direction isnt nessecarly a factor in how well it looks and transitions over the end loop. with pratice you can make both look great....wether it be served loops or tags, ive done and cant tell a difference, just hafta pratice it....all preference...

just like how i feel when serving towards loop makes backwrap with pull thru method not near as tight as when you start from loop moving towards center of string....all preference


----------



## TimRB (Jun 28, 2013)

Worm and parcel with the lay; turn and serve the other way.

Tim


----------

